# Obsolete Vengeance Prop?



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Is this similar. Just have it sitting around


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

Had to call Mercury but found out that 48-855858A46 replaced 48-855858A5 a few years back.


----------

